# Aluminum Awning Paint



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

I have an exterior that needs the awning painted. It must be about 40 years old. It is aluminum and rolls up and down to adjust how far it sticks out. It looks like it has been painted before with a brush, but I can guarantee that it hasn't been touched in at least 10 years! They have no intention of removing it from the house, so I have to paint it while up. Do I need to use any particular primer or paint on aluminum?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha oh man I don't have much enlightenment to share. But I do know this. Pretty much the only thing that sticks to aluminum is aluminum. You are going to be painted the part the rolls though? That sounds like a recipe for disaster. I do not think a typical exterior coating would flex that much. Are you painting the part that rolls up? If so, Why? Aluminum should not rust or really do much more than oxidize a little. If you could give us some more info on the project, hopefully some pictures it might help. (original state, color, condition; goals for project)
But if I can't I can get you in touch with the SWs corporate guy who should be able to help.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's the pic. The awning will stay in position once it is done, it will not be moved.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry! I'm trying to figure out how to add this pic.:blink:


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

There were some drops of paint on it, so I attempted to remove them with a little Oops, but it took off the thin layer of paint that is on the awning already. That is the only layer of paint on the aluminum. Is that probably factory coating? I tried to convince them that it matches the roof as is and needs no paint, but HO is an old guy that insists it needs paint! Now I will need to touch up a spot about the size of a quarter. 
What about a clear coat of Rustoleum? Or Aluminum paint?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

please tell me he is having you prep and repaint his in desperate need of it home too. Were they your opps? If the spots are on the lets call them slats, the stiff pieces, touch up should be fine as it looks like it only flexes at the joints. I would probable see if I could get a can of aluminum paint in the same color and just spray touch them up, but then you have to be worried about shiners. If it is in the joints or the flexing parts I don't know what to tell you. does it look like it is clear coated? you said it has a brushed appearance, if so and it is not a brushed aluminum finish to be begin with (that would be kind of fancy for that ugly of an awning) then it should not be factory coated, they would have sprayed. Need to get that home on extreme makeover or something; not the prettiest thing I have ever seen  A close up of the spots in question might help but if not, is there a manufacturer you could contact? Otherwise I could give you the SW guy's email, but he will want pictures too.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

I was looking over some paint today, but nothing matches the current colors and I was told they can't do anything to the paint to match it. It looks like my options are to prime and repaint in a color being offered, or leave it as is. HO is going to be a pain in my a** on this one. (Yes, I am painting house. In fact, the awning is all I have left to do! Saving the best til last.) I'll post pics of before and after in a day or so.
If you look at the photo, you can see that it has dk red and black spots. Up close it looks like they just randomly applied both colors with the brush. :wallbash:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

nothing like a faux, faux finish on something totally random like a roll up awning. can you get some UMA or some metal primer and hit it with some super paint on the touch up spots? way easier than repainting the whole thing.


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

power wash the loose dirt and spray it with DTM it will look like a million bucks. Give the old guy what he wants.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Mopaint, just spray the dtm straight on there? How would you keep the glazed look? I would think the Alkyd would hold up better, unfortunately for you. The other concern is dtm comes in semi and gloss, what is the desired sheen?


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

alkyd is no good on aluminum you need something that is breathable. DTM is acrylic so it will breathe and flex with the temp changes. I just did a bunch of overhead aluminum garage doors with it at a Ford dealership they came out great. I would say semi-gloss that's what I use, it's more forgiving in case it has any dents. Spray it right on with a 413 tip.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Mopaint said:


> alkyd is no good on aluminum you need something that is breathable. DTM is acrylic so it will breathe and flex with the temp changes. I just did a bunch of overhead aluminum garage doors with it at a Ford dealership they came out great. I would say semi-gloss that's what I use, it's more forgiving in case it has any dents. Spray it right on with a 413 tip.


 
Mopaint... you have it mixed up actually. There are SOME good acrylics, but in general you can trust an alkyd to have better adhesion to aluminum than an acrylic. If you were talking about the SW DTM Acrylic that's 70+ dollars a gallon, then I'll let you know more in the future as I learn about that paint.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

HO doesn't want much sheen, if any. Currently has none. Also doesn't want to pay hardly anything for it. I really underbid this job as a favor to an old highschool classmate. His dad is renting this house to him. Dear old dad is cheap, but demanding. I've already given him quite a deal. I'll be meeting with him tomorrow. :whistling2:
Thanks for the help. I hate to deal from a position of not enough information when speaking to HO's.

Ultimately- to fit into price for HO= I will probably prime and paint with some aluminum paint that he choses the color of. I'll have to do the whole thing, but it isn't really that big. He doesn't want to put any money into this house. He just barely keeps it up ( as you will see from pics coming soon!)


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I would also be worried about the acrylic in that dark of a color forming heat blisters. No matter what its on. But yah like I said about DTM its all glossy stuff so that would probably be a nogo for this application. good luck.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

HO decided not to have it painted at this time. :thumbup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Brush and Roller said:


> HO decided not to have it painted at this time. :thumbup:


excellent. Glad to hear the update.


----------



## Brush and Roller (Jun 3, 2008)

I'll get the pics up here soon of the rest of the house. BTW-I convinced them to leave the shutters off as well!


----------

